# A thread for artistic/creative people to shamelessly self-promote!!!!



## JayDanger (Nov 29, 2010)

So, I gotta believe that there are a number of creative people here with websites/samples. Let's all post our stuff here to share! I'll go first.

I'm in a band called Slowmotionnoise. We're currently in the studio working on our first official release, but we've been around on the internet for quite a while. You can hear us at www.myspace.com/slowmotionnoise.

So...who's next?


----------



## Zowie (Nov 30, 2010)

I know, you've all seen this. Whatevers. http://zoerennerrao.deviantart.com/

Also, I'll probably be starting a blog exclusively for this sometime soon... I'll let you guys know.


----------



## JayDanger (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow. I love that art. Do you do tshirt designs? Or album art?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't have any talents . . .


----------



## Paquito (Nov 30, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't have any talents . . .



You play drums, bake, and fish for compliments. That's three.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 30, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You play drums, bake, and fish for compliments. That's three.



hahaha, I was not fishing for compliments. I just wish I could do something badass.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm good at spending hours on the Internet. That about covers it.


----------



## Italian Dough Boy (Nov 30, 2010)

I can sit through an episode of Ellen without trying to poke my eyes out.That's got to be a talent or some sort of superpower at the very least.


----------



## Zowie (Nov 30, 2010)

JayDanger said:


> Wow. I love that art. Do you do tshirt designs? Or album art?



I haven't yet, but I'd love to do album art and teeshirts, it's really great to apply it to something. If you ever have any concepts, hit me up.


----------



## imfree (Nov 30, 2010)

Perf board was made for electronic techs/engineers who have ADD, are creative, and can't leave their circuits alone. It's tedious to work with because it has to be hand-wired underneath the components, but allows endless updates by unwiring, then changing to new wiring! Hole spacing is .1" on centers, so all standard-spaced lead components plug into the grid-holes. Perf board piracy is a form-follows-function art form!

Perf Board Pirate could be sung to the tune of: Glen Campbell-Rhinestone Cowboy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOJN5VY1xYc 

View attachment VinyLiberator U-1, jax, HF adj crpd wb lg.jpg


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 30, 2010)

I love love love your art. 


And so it's more about the thread title topic and not just the "ZOMGZ ZOWIE ARTZ RULEZ!!1!" thread (even though ZOMGZ ZOWIE ARTZ RULEZ), here's a song of mine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXbZeAaz6oo


----------



## thekidstable (Nov 30, 2010)

JayDanger said:


> So, I gotta believe that there are a number of creative people here with websites/samples. Let's all post our stuff here to share! I'll go first.
> 
> I'm in a band called Slowmotionnoise. We're currently in the studio working on our first official release, but we've been around on the internet for quite a while. You can hear us at www.myspace.com/slowmotionnoise.
> 
> So...who's next?



Burkank eh? That's where half my folks live. 
And that one guy in your bands' pics is sporting a Norma Jean Tee...I VERY MUCH approve! How long's your band been together?


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not much of an artist, but I make signature images for my efedding hobby on photoshop. I've got better at it with my last handful of attempts. Here's my photobucket page where I upload them....

http://s800.photobucket.com/albums/yy285/rellis10/

I'm also a writer and hope to have my first short story on Dimensions by the end of the week. It's taken a long time to write as I've been having a bad run of writers block, but I reckon it's one of the best things I've written in a long time.


----------



## JayDanger (Nov 30, 2010)

thekidstable said:


> Burkank eh? That's where half my folks live.
> And that one guy in your bands' pics is sporting a Norma Jean Tee...I VERY MUCH approve! How long's your band been together?



It's been three years now. We're all Norma Jean fans, though lately I've traded hardcore for hip hop.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 30, 2010)

Some cool stuff in here, so I'll whore my poetry collection:

Check it out


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 30, 2010)

I blog which you can click on below and I'm a writer working on my first chick-lit novel. I also write poetry some of which can be found in the Poetry thread here.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm going to post a few links because I was asked to. 

1. I know I have a shitty voice. I don't like it. but I do this more so I can hear chord progressions and work on my finger placements. 

2. I know I have a shitty voice, don't blow smoke up my ass.

3. I forgot what I was going to say here, but I know I have a shitty voice. Got it. 

4. Oh yeah, I'm not fishing for compliments on my voice, I know it's shitty. 

5. enjoy. 

6. ???

7. Profit!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgsPKZAJ1io

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShWJiqCFYn4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edAEDVowvBk

my favorite one is the one in the middle because I layered my voice so you can't hear all the crappy parts of it as much.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 30, 2010)

Shitty voice my ass.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Dec 1, 2010)

I make videos of a comedic nature. Some good, most poorly made. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Ax3lproductions


----------



## Xevoxify (Dec 1, 2010)

Personally I don't have an artistic bone in my body but I can totally appreciate the skills of those that do. You've all posted some great stuff.

~Xevox~


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 2, 2010)

Your voice isn't shitty. It's actually a beautiful voice, which will be improved by training. (No smoke blown, just the truth).


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 2, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> Your voice isn't shitty. It's actually a beautiful voice, which will be improved by training. (No smoke blown, just the truth).



heh, thanks? 

Well I studied music in college, and I sang in choirs and such, but I know I'm not a singer, hell, I'm definitely not a guitar player either. I'm a drummer, it's just something I like to do for fun. It helps for when I'm playing in bands.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 2, 2010)

I just wanted to let you know that that your voice wasn't inherently shitty, but didn't want to seem like I wasflattering you.

I open mouth, I insert foot. 


Kinda tasty....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 2, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> I just wanted to let you know that that your voice wasn't inherently shitty, but didn't want to seem like I wasflattering you.
> 
> I open mouth, I insert foot.
> 
> ...



Oh no, please, take it out of there. 

I just don't think it's a very good voice  but if you enjoyed it, flatter away. 

Please, stop it some more


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 2, 2010)

So I repped you for it... Especially "This Old Machine."

And here's your profit.  

View attachment RyanNorthQwantzEntrepreneur.jpg


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh no, please, take it out of there.
> 
> I just don't think it's a very good voice  but if you enjoyed it, flatter away.
> 
> Please, stop it some more



You seriously need to listen to the youtube video i sang on....now THERE'S a bad singing voice for you.

(sorry Amanda!)


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 2, 2010)

Eh, not much but I like to play with glass and fire and make beads.  I also used to love to write both fiction and poetry, but haven't had time for much recently.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 2, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> You seriously need to listen to the youtube video i sang on....now THERE'S a bad singing voice for you.
> 
> (sorry Amanda!)



*Gives critical look* 

You already know what I'm going to say 

As for my talent, I'm extremely good at having no talent =P 
Nah, I write- mostly poetry. I also have a penchant for philosophical musings, but that's more too much spare time than skill


----------



## topher38 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have tried to be creative Ehh. 
http://wildturkey99.deviantart.com/

Yes I'm shameless


----------



## Vageta (Dec 2, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Eh, not much but I like to play with glass and fire and make beads.  I also used to love to write both fiction and poetry, but haven't had time for much recently.



WOw those are cool!! Especially the froggy one!


----------



## Vageta (Dec 2, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> *Gives critical look*
> 
> You already know what I'm going to say
> 
> ...




Im sure you have many as of yet undiscovered latent talents just waiting to burst out of you


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a British accent. This is often enough.


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 2, 2010)

Something just popped in my mind.

I take part in two different hip hop/r&b/soul open mic events in the city of Toronto. I rap at both of them. If any of you guys wanted to come be an audience member, pm me and i'll give you the details! It's always sweet to have people appreciate/witness my art.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 2, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Eh, not much but I like to play with glass and fire and make beads.  I also used to love to write both fiction and poetry, but haven't had time for much recently.



this is gorgeous BEB!!! Beautiful AND talented! do you sell these on ebay or have a website or some other means of perusal/purchase??


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 2, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I have a British accent. This is often enough.



yes, but what type of british accent? not all are as sublime as some of them are...


----------



## Zowie (Dec 2, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> yes, but what type of british accent? not all are as sublime as some of them are...



It's not "north american". Which is good enough for most women.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 2, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> this is gorgeous BEB!!! Beautiful AND talented! do you sell these on ebay or have a website or some other means of perusal/purchase??



Thank you, I don't have a site set up yet. I'm working on that. For now I do art shows when I can.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 2, 2010)

JayDanger said:


> It's been three years now. We're all Norma Jean fans, though lately I've traded hardcore for hip hop.



Where do I endorse? A fan of Norma Jean's got a fan outa me.

Oooh I like that.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 3, 2010)

I can hold my nose like a cigarette for a half hour...


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 3, 2010)

For those interested in seeing the kind of image I create for my signatures/banners, here's a new one I cooked up today.






It's for one of my own characters in efedding, called Non Compos Mentis (as you can tell by the image). It looks better on a light gray background so it doesnt look its best here. But that's a taste of what's on the photobucket link I posted earlier. It's nothing spectacular and arty, but it's what I do.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 5, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Eh, not much but I like to play with glass and fire and make beads.  I also used to love to write both fiction and poetry, but haven't had time for much recently.



wow! great, you have talent! I love this ice cream/cupcake one !


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 5, 2010)

http://bogswallop.deviantart.com/

wak!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 5, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Eh, not much but I like to play with glass and fire and make beads.  I also used to love to write both fiction and poetry, but haven't had time for much recently.



BEB....these are very pretty. Do you only do jewelry? When I was 14, I visited Venice Italy and we watched a glassblower over there. I purchased a a glass deer (watch my youtube video...i love deer) but one of the legs broke off after my ex-cat pushed it off the shelf. I would love to have it repaired...right now its just chillin' with 3 legs.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 5, 2010)

@ Fred: The walrus kinda looks like me before I grew my hair out...


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi All,
I do some writing, and I've had a project going for about a year now. Deviantart is kinda new to me... Maybe have a look at it, and let me know what you think...

http://bearlock.deviantart.com/


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 5, 2010)

JulieD said:


> BEB....these are very pretty. Do you only do jewelry? When I was 14, I visited Venice Italy and we watched a glassblower over there. I purchased a a glass deer (watch my youtube video...i love deer) but one of the legs broke off after my ex-cat pushed it off the shelf. I would love to have it repaired...right now its just chillin' with 3 legs.



Right now I'm just doing jewelry. I plan to expand to larger pieces and actually blown pieces in the near future.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 6, 2010)

I FINALLY finished and posted my first story on DIMS! *collapses*

It needed to go up in two posts but it's up and ready to be read. :happy:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80362


----------



## Kazak (Dec 7, 2010)

I play around with chain mail and tying para cord


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 7, 2010)

Kazak said:


> I play around with chain mail and tying para cord



Ooo I love those especially the one on the right! and the pictures are art in themselves


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 7, 2010)

Kazak said:


> I play around with chain mail and tying para cord



I want to buy Gypsy, how much?


----------



## Kazak (Dec 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I want to buy Gypsy, how much?



sorry i don't sell gypsies. i'm not into human trafficking


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 7, 2010)

Kazak said:


> sorry i don't sell gypsies. i'm not into human trafficking



well shit Kazak, I hope you know you just ruined my Christmas 

Seriously, that's some really cool stuff. If you do sell stuff ever, no matter how small, let me know, I know a lot of poeple that'd appreciate a gift like that.


----------



## Kazak (Dec 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> well shit Kazak, I hope you know you just ruined my Christmas
> 
> Seriously, that's some really cool stuff. If you do sell stuff ever, no matter how small, let me know, I know a lot of poeple that'd appreciate a gift like that.



i'm not that good really. you can see the seam in the rings. i don't make my own rings i use store bought jump rings.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 7, 2010)

Kazak said:


> i'm not that good really. you can see the seam in the rings. i don't make my own rings i use store bought jump rings.



you're going to make me beg right?


----------



## Kazak (Dec 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you're going to make me beg right?



HELL YES!!!!!!!!!! plus i don't do pay pal or any of that. if its that big a thing pm me and we can talk. someone has been bugging me to take a trip to az.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 7, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Eh, not much but I like to play with glass and fire and make beads.  I also used to love to write both fiction and poetry, but haven't had time for much recently.



very, very cool BEB. Very cool stuff.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

I can fold my napkins to look a little bit like a rabbit.


----------



## luv_it_here (Dec 10, 2010)

I do the odd bit of design work... 
















(and one for the burger fans on here) 






All were large scale prints(Onesheet poster size +), except for the logo study and the gift card. That one, well.. It's a gift card.


----------

